# Haunted LED Shoplights



## FrontyardHaunters (Jan 30, 2009)

So I made my new prop this year and I love how it turned out! I made shoplights from led's and programmed them with a prop-1. I have lots of pictures and videos!

Let's start with a video of the finished product:






and here is another video of the finished product:






Let me know what you think!

I will post pictures soon!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool. Where do you plan to use them?


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey, those look pretty good.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Quite cool!


----------



## FrontyardHaunters (Jan 30, 2009)

> Cool. Where do you plan to use them?


I plan to put them on my porch that I have setup as a doctors office. They will provide some light but make it creepy. I am making two of them and they will be a great addition.


----------

